# Smuggler's Cove Resort, Anna Maria Island



## theo (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anyone have any first hand current knowledge, experience or opinion regarding this particular facility in Bradenton Beach? 

The one and only (...and very brief) TUG review is from early 2002, over 8 years ago now.  
Thanks in advance for any more current first hand info.


----------



## silentg (Apr 17, 2010)

RCI's website has some reviews from 2009.  Also a link www.vacationet.com.


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2010)

silentg said:


> RCI's website has some reviews from 2009.  Also a link www.(ad-for-management-company)..



Thanks. I was actually hoping for some objective *TUGGER* feedback on the place. Frankly, I'm always skeptical of *anything** and everything from *RCI (do they censor / selectively choose / manipulate / manufacture reviews in order to artificially "boost" resort ratings, I wonder?). Also, reviews posted by folks whose timeshare background and / or experience is unknown in the first place is of somewhat limited value. Someone staying in a timeshare facility for the very first time, just for example, has absolutely *no* frame of reference on which to even base a comparison. 

The "vacation.net" site mentioned is basically just an ad for XYZ Property Management Inc. (not the real name) --- the management company of the facility I inquired about (and three others in the same area). 
I'd much prefer to see honest feedback from someone with no financial stake or interest in the place . 

Nonetheless, thank you for the reply.


----------



## baakfamily (Apr 20, 2010)

theo said:


> Does anyone have any first hand current knowledge, experience or opinion regarding this particular facility in Bradenton Beach?



There are three RCI resorts on the property and they share the same pool, beach, and dock.   The resorts are Smuggler's Cove, Gulf Stream Beach Resort, and the Penthouses at Gulf Stream.  Last July I stayed at Gulf Stream Beach Resort and this July I am booked to go back -- this time to Smuggler's.   That should tell you what I thought of the place.  It is a nice resort on a great beach on a great island.  The staff are very friendly.

Check out my July 2009 review on this web site for Gulf Stream Beach Resort.  Apart from the unit description (which is for a different building), it is also a review of Smuggler's, as they share the same grounds, beach, and facilities.  Gulf Stream is RCI Gold Crown and Smuggler's is Silver Crown.

Feel free to ask me if you have any more questions after reading my review.

I am big on reviews so I guarantee you Smuggler's will have a fresh review on this web site by the end of July.


----------



## theo (Apr 20, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about: credible TUGGER input, based upon first hand knowledge and experience! Thanks very much!

P.S. Kudos to you for making the effort to write resort reviews. I too make it a point to carefully prepare and submit a detailed review for TUG for each and every timeshare facility I ever visit.


----------

